# AC keeps losing freon



## Polly

Help! Any way I can stop it from losing freon without replacing it or spending a fortune? I have to get it recharged like 3X a year.


----------



## Dani

Might want to look at replacing the compressor. Shouldn't be too pricey to have your AC repairman take care of that for you. While we're on the subject, when you DO replace your central air unit, look for one that uses R-410A (Puron) instead of Freon. It will cost a little more, but in the long run they are substantially cheaper to operate and far more environmentally safe. Also, after 2010 new units will not longer be allowed to be manufactured that use Freon. Just an FYI.


----------



## rabadger

air conditioners are  not made to leak the gas.  If you have a service company comming out 3 times a year to recharge it you are being taken for a ride.  A good company will find the leak and tell you what it is going to cost to fix it.


----------



## mattman

Polly said:
			
		

> Help! Any way I can stop it from losing freon without replacing it or spending a fortune? I have to get it recharged like 3X a year.



You have a leak, get a company to come out and isolate the leak.  It might be in the coils in which case you would have to replace them.  DO NOT REPLACE THE COMPRESSOR, that would be like cutting off your arm because you had a tooth ache.  Unless the compressor is where the leak is (which I doubt.)  Also I am not a big fan of R-410a, it is super high pressure, will leak at a different rate and when even the smallest part is replaced they have to take all of the refrigerant out of the system and put in virgin R-410a (which we charge $35.00 a pound for right now (it will be $100+ just for new refrigerant.)


----------



## zander

The compressor post is a troll.
Most likely spots for the leak is the shraeder valve out side(cheep fix) and the indoor coil.  If your house is newer and full of brand new stuff offgassing all sorts of stuff it is likely the indoor coil.
I don't have a problem with 410A.  It takes more care when working with it but seems to be fairly reliable or it could be that installers give those installations more attention and they then have less issues with 410A.
Having said all that there is not really a reason to go with 410A except for equiptment availability of R-22 units.


----------



## Lonestarheir

mattman said:
			
		

> Also I am not a big fan of R-410a, it is super high pressure, will leak at a different rate and when even the smallest part is replaced they have to take all of the refrigerant out of the system and put in virgin R-410a QUOTE]
> 
> This is simply not true from all of the classes that I have gone to on 410A - It is true for other blends, but 410A is close enough on molecular levels that if it leaks it does so at a consistant rate across the board.  That is why it is the only replacement on the market to replace R22.


----------



## Aceinstaller

Iwould call a different contractor to service the A/C and inform them of the leak.  

After the service tech is finished, ask them where the leak was and how it was repaired.

There are a few bad apples out there that don't take the time to properly recover the refrigerent, pressurize the lines with nitrogen, then inspect all joints with soapy bubbles.

This process takes some time so expect a higher bill then in the past, but you won't be paying for refills every year.


----------



## Total Home Care

3 times a year..wow with a leak that size a real tech should be able to see it from his van..LOL Ok maybe not but it is a sizeable leak and should be able to be found & possibly repaired,,,depends on if it is in a coil or not.


----------



## glennjanie

One more thought:
Many techs in our area want to check the low side only and say "it needs a little gas". If your condenser coil (the one outside) is clogged with dirt it makes the low side pressure drop off and cooling is limited. Adding refrigerant in that case will temporarily cure it but if you keep that up you have a high side pressure that no unit can contain; POW! The key is "Clean first; gas last". Also, keep in mind, the gas doesn't "burn up" or "wear out" it only *leaks* out!
Glenn


----------

